# Auflösung in Spielen "hochmodden"



## fr3w (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich hätte hier eine Frage, nämlich wie man bei einem Spiel die Auflösung so hoch bekommt wie z.b. Crysis in 8k oder höher..  
Sieht sehr interessant aus und es würde mir sicher gefallen sowas mal zu tun. 
Setzt das irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen im Bereich Programmiersprachen voraus oder könnte ich das mit ein bisschen Übung so ähnlich hin bekommen?   
Ihr seht ich hab viele Fragen, und hoffe, dass sie beantwortet werden 
Lg, fr3w  

P.s.: ist das hier das richtige (unter)Forum? Bin mir gerade nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auflösung in Spielen "hochmodden"*

Das ganze nennt sich Downsampling. Gibt hier auch einen guten Artikel darüber. Aber mit einer Radeon etwas komplizierte als mit einer Geforce


----------



## fr3w (11. Mai 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das ganze nennt sich Downsampling. Gibt hier auch einen guten Artikel darüber. Aber mit einer Radeon  etwas komplizierte als mit einer Geforce


    Hab schon gehört dass es komplizierter ist, aber geht es mit beiden gleich hoch, oder ist da Nvidia weiter vorne? 

Edit; ist das dann das gleiche wie hier? http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Crysi...ker-bringt-Crysis-3-in-8k-zum-laufen-1120351/


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auflösung in Spielen "hochmodden"*



fr3w schrieb:


> Edit; ist das dann das gleiche wie hier? Modder bringt Crysis 3 in 8.000 x 3.333 zum Laufen, beeindruckende Screenshots


 
Eher nicht, dazu wurde ein Programm genutzt was die Exe Modifiziert. Normal bekommst du sowas nicht gedownsampled mit FHD Monitoren. 
.  
Hier mal ein How to: Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auflösung in Spielen "hochmodden"*

Nein. Der hat hat die 8k Auflösung über eine modifizierte exe hinbekommen. Aber solche Spielerein sind nur für Screenshots gut. Zum Spielen ist es gänlich ungeeignet (2 FPS).

Tante Edit: @ Bandicoot den Artikel meinte ich.


----------



## fr3w (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auflösung in Spielen "hochmodden"*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein. Der hat hat die 8k Auflösung über eine modifizierte exe hinbekommen. Aber solche Spielerein sind nur für Screenshots gut.


 
Genau das würde mir ja Spaß machen - spielbar muss es nicht sein 

Edit: Entschuldigt dass ich das crysis Ding nicht gleich am Anfang verlinkt hab - das hätte meine Frage klarer gemacht denke ich


----------



## fr3w (12. Mai 2014)

Weiß hier jemand wie das geht?


----------

